# What to Wear to Interview?



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've got an interview this Monday for a Co-op placement at a local EC, I'm currently in high school and this will hopefully put me in a better position when I try to find an apprenticeship after I graduate. Anyways what would you suggest I wear to the interview? I'm thinking black 'rugby pants' with button up plaid shirt. I don't want to be under or over dressed so your opinions are appreciated, any other interview tips would be great too.
Thanks, 
Niall


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The rule of thumb is to dress one level above the clothing you would normally wear on the job.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gailgrove said:


> Hi everyone, I've got an interview this Monday for a Co-op placement at a local EC, I'm currently in high school and this will hopefully put me in a better position when I try to find an apprenticeship after I graduate. Anyways what would you suggest I wear to the interview? I'm thinking black 'rugby pants' with button up plaid shirt. I don't want to be under or over dressed so your opinions are appreciated, any other interview tips would be great too.
> Thanks,
> Niall


Like this with flipp flops and a hood....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gailgrove said:


> Hi everyone, I've got an interview this Monday for a Co-op placement at a local EC, I'm currently in high school and this will hopefully put me in a better position when I try to find an apprenticeship after I graduate. Anyways what would you suggest I wear to the interview? I'm thinking black 'rugby pants' with button up plaid shirt. I don't want to be under or over dressed so your opinions are appreciated, any other interview tips would be great too.
> Thanks,
> Niall


Sorry just kidding

It is always better to be over dressed at least that will show them that you are very serious about getting a job...:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

If your a female, provocative. If your a male, conservative.


----------



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Like this with flipp flops and a hood....:laughing:


Ha ha ha, I'm not THAT type of person. lol

Anyways do you think what I suggested would be fine?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gailgrove said:


> Ha ha ha, I'm not THAT type of person. lol
> 
> Anyways do you think what I suggested would be fine?


Yes I would say so , dress like an Electrician ready for work a good button down with a collar tucked in with a belt on your pants and either shoes or work boots.:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I always wore a suit and tie. That way you can dress down at the interview if necessary, ie. take off tie, leave jacket on, take off jacket leave tie on. You are still in a one color shirt and slacks. The suit showed people I was interested in the job and made an effort to impress them.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Wear a fr shirt with a pocket and have your pen,pencil tester,mini tweaker ,marker in your pocket pal.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Their hated competitors shirt and work attire, your hired


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Wear a fr shirt with a pocket and have your pen,pencil tester,mini tweaker ,marker in your pocket pal.


And do not i say do not forget the pocket protector.:laughing:


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

A boss as myself will base evrything off of a first impression. 

I see a kid walk in with a backwards hat and ear rings in both ears with tattoos up and down both arms, usually there app goes stright to the trash. It may not always be fair but i expect all of my employees to be clean cut and presentable.

I'm not saying that any of those things are bad(I have several "concealed" tattoos), but there is a place for time and place for them and when you are seeking a job, you want to look as professional as possible.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

That's what I meant Schockdoc.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

sstlouis03 said:


> A boss as myself will base evrything off of a first impression.
> 
> I see a kid walk in with a backwards hat and ear rings in both ears with tattoos up and down both arms, usually there app goes stright to the trash. It may not always be fair but i expect all of my employees to be clean cut and presentable.
> 
> I'm not saying that any of those things are bad(I have several "concealed" tattoos), but there is a place for time and place for them and when you are seeking a job, you want to look as professional as possible.


 Worked with a biker type guy with a tat thorn crown around his neck. creeeped me out,but he got the job done.


----------



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, I'm not "that type" of person, I get fairly good marks in school and I don't have any tattoos or piercings. That said I'm not afraid to work either and quite enjoy it. Anyhow I'll go with what I originally suggested and maybe throw in a tester or flashlight.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wear this, on the spot hire.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*female interview*

this


----------



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

Cletis said:


> this


Might work, if I was a girl...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



gailgrove said:


> Might work, if I was a girl...


Gail Grove. I 'ass"umed you were a girl. My bad


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Gail Grove. I 'ass"umed you were a girl. My bad


Yeah, just like you can't assume location means anything, like "Georgia" for instance.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't interviewed for a job since 1980 so keep that in mind. I'd wear solid colors, newish blue jeans and a light blue button shirt with work boots. If hired on the spot I'd be ready to work.


----------



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Gail Grove. I 'ass"umed you were a girl. My bad


Taking into account I said my name is Niall (pronounced Neil) I think you weren't paying attention. Anyways you seem to be a troll looking at your other posts frankly. For what it's worth, Gailgrove is the name of the street I live on.


----------



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

Tiger said:


> I haven't interviewed for a job since 1980 so keep that in mind. I'd wear solid colors, newish blue jeans and a light blue button shirt with work boots. If hired on the spot I'd be ready to work.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sstlouis03 said:


> Wear this, on the spot hire.


I would be laughing so hard I wouldn't be able to say anything. So you might not get hired.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.firebox.com/product/1991/Borat-Mankini-Swimsuit

please note can be transparent when wet?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Dont forget to put your gold tooth in


----------



## gailgrove (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I liked the earlier suggestions better. lol


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Like this with flipp flops and a hood....:laughing:


lol


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You could wear the same attire as Cletis's profile pic


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sstlouis03 said:


> I'm not saying that any of those things are bad(I have several "concealed" tattoos), but there is a place for time and place for them and when you are seeking a job, you want to look as professional as possible.


I have *'Welcome to Vermont , please enjoy the ambiance, and leave the contents of your wallet on the night stand'* in a concealed place......~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> And do not i say do not forget the pocket protector.:laughing:


 
noogies for that.....









~CS~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I have *'Welcome to Vermont , please enjoy the ambiance, and leave the contents of your wallet on the night stand'* in a concealed place......~CS~


Do you do any hard drugs?


----------



## Big Brandon (Sep 3, 2012)

Parachute pants and a tie dye t shirt with the sleeves rolled up. Oh yea and work boots


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What the hell are Rugby pants?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you do any hard drugs?


I was wondering that about you....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I was wondering that about you....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


The drugs will be covered by obamacare..


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

khaki pants, dress shirt (long or short sleeve) plain is good as is a conservative pattern and decent casual shoes, no running shoes! You want to look presentable but not like you have an interview in a bank.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Khaki pants, polo or button up shirt. I would think a clean good looking pair of jeans would be acceptable. Good foot wear, no tenny runners.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

thoenew said:


> Khaki pants, polo or button up shirt. I would think a clean good looking pair of jeans would be acceptable. Good foot wear, no tenny runners.


 
and don't forget the Bacon Belt. They won't know why, but they'll "_really_ like that guy"...

View attachment 16580


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

For goodness sake guys, burn the Khaki pants and blue blazers in the streets! 

Invest in a grey to charcoal flannel suit, you can wear the trousers as smart casual with a fitted polo for lunch. Wear the trousers and a tailored dress shirt untucked or dark denim with the jacket for dinner dates and evening occasions. For an interview I would wear a dress shirt with just the trousers. And for [email protected]#% sake DO NOT WEAR WHITE SOCKS WITH LONG PANTS EVER!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> For goodness sake guys, burn the Khaki pants and blue blazers in the streets!
> 
> Invest in a grey to charcoal flannel suit, you can wear the trousers as smart casual with a fitted polo for lunch. Wear the trousers and a tailored dress shirt untucked or dark denim with the jacket for dinner dates and evening occasions. For an interview I would wear a dress shirt with just the trousers. And for [email protected]#% sake DO NOT WEAR WHITE SOCKS WITH LONG PANTS EVER!


 
Daaaaaamn Chewy! You gonna make some lucky guy a_ fine_ wife some day! :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Daaaaaamn Chewy! You gonna make some lucky guy a fine wife some day! :laughing:


Saturation: What occurs when a woman sees a man well dressed she usually sees wearing boots and a hardhat, trust me, I dont know the science of it but it works 60% of the time every time. The phenomenom is quickly reversed when white socks are spotted.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> Saturation: What occurs when a woman sees a man well dressed she usually sees wearing boots and a hardhat, trust me, I dont know the science of it but it works 60% of the time every time. The phenomenom is quickly reversed when white socks are spotted.


My socks are grey because they're wool. Most likely that damn NZ wool!


----------



## Dextrine (Mar 11, 2012)

To my interview for my apprenticeship I wore slacks and a polo shirt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

backstay said:


> My socks are grey because they're wool. Most likely that damn NZ wool!


More likely Australian, farmers here now are specializing in quality rather than quantity, a fancy Italian suit probably contains NZ wool as well as fire retardant clothing, mountaineering base layers etc etc. There is a lot of breeding and science behind getting a high country merino to have a fine yet long clip.


----------

